
Jony Ive's “Boring” Christmas Tree - empressplay
http://money.cnn.com/2016/11/21/technology/jony-ive-christmas-tree-design/index.html
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
Actually doesn't look bad at all, I like it. At the very least he left the
branches on.

